# Nightmare mornings



## Chelc124 (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anyone else ESPECIALLY suffer from IBS-D in the mornings? It is so frustrating. This is how is ALWAYS seems to go:I wake up around 7....showers, dress, blah blah, and TRY TRY TRY to go to the bathroom before walking out the door. It seems like my body is not awake enough at that point...but AS SOON AS I start driving to school, my stomach declares war. I get the cramping and the gas and I only pray that with 3 or 4 immodium, I can hold it until I get back home (I have a phobia of going #2 in public.) It is sooooo frustrating. As long as I don't have to go anywhere until AT LEAST 11 am, I'm ok. But when I have to wake up early for school or work, its the SAME pattern. I end up being miserable at school/work until I can get back home. Oh, and by the way, I do think IBS might run in the family. Everyone in my family has bad/nervous stomachs. A few months ago I caught my 12 year old brother popping an immodium pill before going to school. He looked at me and said, "I don't want to have to go poop at school." ahhhhhhh! I hate having to see my siblings to through the horror I've gone through all these years. I feel like I can't do anything! I am terrified of going camping (something my fiance loves). Out in the woods, with no toliet close by? YEAH RIGHT! I can't even go to an outdoor concert because im too scared of being humilated. Sorry for all the venting, but I think most "newbies" have a first blog where they FINALLY feel like they have found a place where everyone understands them and won't think they are gross or weird. Thanks for...existing!


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, this is very typical with IBS. I have a similar problem but I start going as soon as my feet hit the floor and don't settle down to after 1:00PM.


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah, when i was in my senior year in high school ( a year ago ) i had that problem, i felt weird though because I didnt really know what it was and i felt weird like i couldn't explain it to my parents. I missed a lot of school and had to make up days in saturday detention just to graduate but almost every morning i went to school my stomach would get so bad i would have to spend like entire first period in the bathroom. some days it was okay, but most of the time it was almost unbearable. and i couldnt go out with friends like a normal person could because i would be afraid of my stomach acting up


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

you all have my complete empathy... I'm not even lucky enough to wake up at 7:00 (it'll be heaven if I could) -- it's been days that I've woken up at somewhere between 4 and 5 and then it's pain until 7 and then bathroom visits until noon -- won't ever be able to go back to sleep until the end of the day







... I am tired and sleepy and can't focus on anything!


----------



## Isabel (May 25, 2007)

I'm also new to IBS. I wake up at 5 AM almost every day to go to the toilet too. Unfortunately, after I wake up, I cannot go back to sleep anymore. I always end up in the office sleepy.It seems that the anti-diarrhea pills, probiotics, plus the calcium, yoghurt and banana are starting to help me now. I only go 2x a day, sometimes 3. I just wish so much this nasty unwanted 5 AM wake up call gets moved even for just an hour...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon normally has periods of time when it is less active and times when it is more active.The peak in activity usually is around the time we get up in the morning, so 5-8 am are a time a lot of people have problems. The other times the colon is more active is shortly after meals, and some people have more problems then.You could try a bit of Imodium at bedtime to see if it calms stuff down, although it might wear off before you get up. In studies with IBSers they do find that with the same dose people do better taking 1/2 the pills 2X a day rather than taking all the pills 1X a day.If the doctor would prescribe a time released antispasmodic like Levbid taking that at bedtime might give you some relief as well as those last 8-12 hours and might be enough. Often they prescribe the short acting ones to be taken before meals so they can blunt the post-eating activity spike.K.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Chelc124 said:


> Does anyone else ESPECIALLY suffer from IBS-D in the mornings?


Oh yeah, that's part of the reason I get up at 5:00 a.m. --- not because I like the sunrise. I can't see it from the bathroom! Do try the calcium thing. You take it in the morning and in the evening, and it really smooths out that morning attack.Angie in Texas, US


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that there are people like me who go through the same thing or atleast think like I do. Calcium and dairy are bad for me, even the pills. I am also lactose intolerant. What would make me feel better (and I am DREAMING here), we all live together, there is a single bathroom for all of us. While we do our business, we can talk and comfort each other behind closed doors. I bet you go through alot of baby wipes, I know I do. To Cottonwood, I did call my doctor, left a message and waiting for him to return my call. I definately can't leave the house without some new medicine because I will have alot of accidents going to him. It is a far ride from where I live, and i'm going to the best hospital in my state that specializes in my condition.I enjoy and love community help groups like this board and thread for example. Sometimes I read all these stories and get sad and sometimes cry. I can understand the torture diarhea brings to everyone, especially if it gets out of hand like that. Seeing support on here makes me really happy. It's like telling yourself, "I know what he/she is going through, I feel the exact same way". I do understand sometimes we are all prescribed different medicine, some works for others, some doesn't work for others, we have to find the right medicine for us all. I never heard of immodium tablets before, I can call my mom and perhaps try to find some on the way home, to temporarily hold me in for now. I don't mean to go off topic, it's like why is God punishing us? All we ever do is live a good life and succeed the best for ourselves. Is eating too much fried food as a kid hurt my adult life? Not my fault I was a picky eater as a young child and didn't like meat that much. Are some of us punished with diarhea because our parents let us try pina colada or something with a little drops of vodka when we were 12 and 13? I really don't get it at all. Is it our genetic genes and DNA going bad? I read a quote somewhere that nobody is exempt from suffering. That means everyone in the world can't escape from suffering, this is very true. I wish you all the best of luck and to myself. We all deserve to be happy. Sometimes it feels like we will never get healthy and why are we trying to keep alive anyway, since problems always stick with us? I'm really sorry for being emotional.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

oh god yes.. it's awful. I pretty much have to wait to go out (no matter what!) until I have my morning bowel movement because it's a beast, and it won't wait for anything when it's ready to go! I have found this out the hard way when I rush in the morning, especially when I have to be in a lot of traffic! It's just awful. Sometimes you just can't avoid it, and if I am in a rush in the morning, I just have to hope it won't hit me until I get where I need to be.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I've been able to eliminate it with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, gingko, and others). It took a good while to reconstruct me but it has lasted for about 9 years, now.Mark


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

overitnow said:


> I've been able to eliminate it with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, gingko, and others). It took a good while to reconstruct me but it has lasted for about 9 years, now.Mark


what exactly is it and where do you get it? sounds worth a try


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

overitnow said:


> I've been able to eliminate it with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, gingko, and others). It took a good while to reconstruct me but it has lasted for about 9 years, now.Mark


Mark, how long did it take to "reconstruct you?" I'm getting very interested in this approach you have taken. Would you say it helped the pain, too?Thanks,Angie in Texas, US


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I hate the mornings. They have become a nightmare for me too. I have to get up everyday at 6am so that I can take my imodium tablets early enough so that they can start to work. I then have to sit on the toilet until I have to leave at 8.30. I do - believe me sit on the loo for most of this time and I just go, and go until my bowel is happy that I am finished for hopefully enough time so that I can drive to work. I am better off at the moment as I am in a newish job and don't have to start until 9am and the shop dosen't open until 9.30 and this reassures me that I don't have to panic to get to work on time. My last job was an 8 oclock start and I just don't think I could face that anymore. I just wouldn't be able to go to bed! The trouble is that I am always SO tired. If I have had a particularly bad morning I have lower back ache until the next day and tummy ache pain all day. People don't realise how lucky they are to just be able to get up and go to work - do they? Does anyone else find that they are ab shattered all the time? I also had bright red blood come out the other day which I haven't had before. Has anyone else experienced this? Any advice would be helpful. I am going to the doctors in the next week or so to discuss this. I just find the whole thing exhausting and frustrating.


----------



## April46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here. I cant tell you what a wonderful feeling it was to see this topic. I had no idea that I wasnt the only one who has such a terrible time with mornings. I hate working around the whole deal, but over the years I guess I know every fastfood restroom between home and work. I like those bathrooms, in the morning, far and away better than gas stations. Usually they are unlocked, for one thing ! For another, they are usually empty. I recently found a mens/ladies room combo. That was a great find because then I dont have to worry about scaring anyone with the evil sounds my body makes. Always fear a young child will come round. The one I found was at a casino where we often go for breakfast on weekends, so it's very convenient and gives me lots of confidence and I can enjoy my meal knowing I have an easy escape. I'm looking forward to learning lots more from all of you, and eventually being able to help others,too. Karen


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

Iam like pooman dont even have time to take the sleepers out of my eyes sometimes!!Sometimes i might get lucky and get my coffee made and get dressed before i have to bolt to the bathroom with bad d but i seem to see a kinda pattern here with mine most of the time when i wake and if my pulse are heart is beating faster when waking then i know i have to go right away so i think it is how calm iam when i wake up!


----------



## needhelpwithibs (Jun 10, 2007)

Chelc124 said:


> Does anyone else ESPECIALLY suffer from IBS-D in the mornings? It is so frustrating. This is how is ALWAYS seems to go:I wake up around 7....showers, dress, blah blah, and TRY TRY TRY to go to the bathroom before walking out the door. It seems like my body is not awake enough at that point...but AS SOON AS I start driving to school, my stomach declares war. I get the cramping and the gas and I only pray that with 3 or 4 immodium, I can hold it until I get back home (I have a phobia of going #2 in public.) It is sooooo frustrating. As long as I don't have to go anywhere until AT LEAST 11 am, I'm ok. But when I have to wake up early for school or work, its the SAME pattern. I end up being miserable at school/work until I can get back home. Oh, and by the way, I do think IBS might run in the family. Everyone in my family has bad/nervous stomachs. A few months ago I caught my 12 year old brother popping an immodium pill before going to school. He looked at me and said, "I don't want to have to go poop at school." ahhhhhhh! I hate having to see my siblings to through the horror I've gone through all these years. I feel like I can't do anything! I am terrified of going camping (something my fiance loves). Out in the woods, with no toliet close by? YEAH RIGHT! I can't even go to an outdoor concert because im too scared of being humilated. Sorry for all the venting, but I think most "newbies" have a first blog where they FINALLY feel like they have found a place where everyone understands them and won't think they are gross or weird. Thanks for...existing!


----------



## needhelpwithibs (Jun 10, 2007)

I am new here and looking for any help, the AM is the worst never know what will happen sometimes all is well, get up do my thing and go to work other days I will sit in the bathroom up to 4 to 5 times and it does not matter what I eat the day before If I make it to 10 or 11 AM I feel I can make it the rest of the day I have be at work @ 7:30 so I get up extra early just in case I need more time in the bathroom. Has anyone found anything that works or helps I found a lot of products on the internet but do not want to wast a lot of $$..


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> The colon normally has periods of time when it is less active and times when it is more active.The peak in activity usually is around the time we get up in the morning, so 5-8 am are a time a lot of people have problems. The other times the colon is more active is shortly after meals, and some people have more problems then.


I also have nightmare mornings, only my urgency has been waking me up. Once I'm awake, I can't go back to sleep.This morning, the urgency woke me up at 4:45 AM or a little earlier. As soon as I got out of bed, I had to go D. Through my reading on this BB and elsewhere, I have found out that "nocturnal BMs" are considered a "red flag" and not a symptom of IBS. Is what I'm describing "nocturnal BMs" or part of IBS because my colon is waking up? This has been going on for the past few weeks (during my current flare) and never used to be a problem.Thanks a bunch,A.


----------



## sr914 (Jul 18, 2007)

I can totally relate...up by 5:30, go 5-6x before leaving for work, usually again at work, come home at the end of the day, eat dinner, go again, take a shower, go again. That's a "normal" day for me. Am going through my third bad bout with hemmorhoids, had bandings twice before, now am getting infrared coagulation. Also have anal fissure.Isn't life wonderful?


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

needhelpwithibs said:


> I am new here and looking for any help, the AM is the worst never know what will happen sometimes all is well, get up do my thing and go to work other days I will sit in the bathroom up to 4 to 5 times and it does not matter what I eat the day before If I make it to 10 or 11 AM I feel I can make it the rest of the day I have be at work @ 7:30 so I get up extra early just in case I need more time in the bathroom. Has anyone found anything that works or helps I found a lot of products on the internet but do not want to wast a lot of $$..


You need to look through the posts in this forum and do some reading --- there are several things that work for people, and different things seem to work for different people.Calcium is the one that works for me.Angie in Texas, US


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep. I'm the same way. I wake up in the morning, and it seems like about an hour after I wake up I have to go. I used to have D, and sporatic other times. I started taking Calcium (1 pill at night) and it has been so much better. I still need to go about an hour after I wake up, but they are much more "normal". Also, the urgency isn't there as much. I can hold it for a few minutes while I finish what I'm doing. It has made a major difference in how I feel.


----------



## 16637 (Apr 12, 2007)

i am writing this it is 9:02 in the morning i have been 3 times i am not etremely loose just have to go a lot,this is often the case for me in the mornings was thinking of taken diocalm but dont know if i should


----------



## tpoo (Aug 5, 2007)

Have to go in the morning always - usually when I get to my car and when I am running late. Camping was always a pain with my ex-husband because he thought that camping was a way to show how tough you were. Never wanted to camp in a campground (where there was a toilet). Then complained when I wanted to bring my camp toilet. He thought I wasn't tough enough. He has no idea how tough I am. I have terrible IBS, but still go out in public. Wishing it on him someday. Told him I was going to wait until he had stomach flu and then take him camping without a toilet so he could see how I live. Love to camp, but now do it in a trailer with a toilet and with a man who understands that I have a disability and am not just being a big wuss.


----------



## DjBliss05 (Jul 19, 2007)

The original post seems like a description of my mornings!My coping strategy is to wake up two hours before I have to leave my house every day. I drive to people's homes to work so it is incredibly hard to get myself to leave when I dont feel good (which is of course 95% of the time). I know anxiety makes it worse. I have started having great convos with myself in the car... "You are strong, you can do this." "You're good at your job." "You'll be back home in an hour." "You can take immodium if you really feel bad." and so on... It helps a bit. Deep breathing in the car too. Another thing that helps is fiber supplements at night. Cuts down on gas, makes D less loose, and BMs a little more predictible. Not perfect, but a start.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

tpoo said:


> Camping was always a pain with my ex-husband because he thought that camping was a way to show how tough you were. Never wanted to camp in a campground (where there was a toilet). Then complained when I wanted to bring my camp toilet.


The pictures we took on all of our camping trip always included a picture of the john, LOL!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## sco0187 (May 4, 2007)

Chelc124 said:


> Does anyone else ESPECIALLY suffer from IBS-D in the mornings? It is so frustrating. This is how is ALWAYS seems to go:I wake up around 7....showers, dress, blah blah, and TRY TRY TRY to go to the bathroom before walking out the door. It seems like my body is not awake enough at that point...but AS SOON AS I start driving to school, my stomach declares war. I get the cramping and the gas and I only pray that with 3 or 4 immodium, I can hold it until I get back home (I have a phobia of going #2 in public.) It is sooooo frustrating. As long as I don't have to go anywhere until AT LEAST 11 am, I'm ok. But when I have to wake up early for school or work, its the SAME pattern. I end up being miserable at school/work until I can get back home. Oh, and by the way, I do think IBS might run in the family. Everyone in my family has bad/nervous stomachs. A few months ago I caught my 12 year old brother popping an immodium pill before going to school. He looked at me and said, "I don't want to have to go poop at school." ahhhhhhh! I hate having to see my siblings to through the horror I've gone through all these years. I feel like I can't do anything! I am terrified of going camping (something my fiance loves). Out in the woods, with no toliet close by? YEAH RIGHT! I can't even go to an outdoor concert because im too scared of being humilated. Sorry for all the venting, but I think most "newbies" have a first blog where they FINALLY feel like they have found a place where everyone understands them and won't think they are gross or weird. Thanks for...existing!


I have the same problem. My ibs-d is always at its worse in the morning. I think it is because your colon is more active when you first wake up. But I will usually wake up, go to the bathroom, take a shower, go to the bathroom, eat some breakfast, go to the bathroom twice and they leave for work or school, sometimes I have to stop at a gas station to use the bathroom because I cant hold it long enough untill I get where I was going. I too had a phobia of going in public, but now I will go anywhere if it keeps me from going in my pants.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Chelc124 said:


> Does anyone else ESPECIALLY suffer from IBS-D in the mornings? It is so frustrating. This is how is ALWAYS seems to go:I wake up around 7....showers, dress, blah blah, and TRY TRY TRY to go to the bathroom before walking out the door. It seems like my body is not awake enough at that point...but AS SOON AS I start driving to school, my stomach declares war. I get the cramping and the gas and I only pray that with 3 or 4 immodium, I can hold it until I get back home (I have a phobia of going #2 in public.) It is sooooo frustrating. As long as I don't have to go anywhere until AT LEAST 11 am, I'm ok. But when I have to wake up early for school or work, its the SAME pattern. I end up being miserable at school/work until I can get back home. Oh, and by the way, I do think IBS might run in the family. Everyone in my family has bad/nervous stomachs. A few months ago I caught my 12 year old brother popping an immodium pill before going to school. He looked at me and said, "I don't want to have to go poop at school." ahhhhhhh! I hate having to see my siblings to through the horror I've gone through all these years. I feel like I can't do anything! I am terrified of going camping (something my fiance loves). Out in the woods, with no toliet close by? YEAH RIGHT! I can't even go to an outdoor concert because im too scared of being humilated. Sorry for all the venting, but I think most "newbies" have a first blog where they FINALLY feel like they have found a place where everyone understands them and won't think they are gross or weird. Thanks for...existing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

i have had severe ibsd for 20 yrs now qand three months ago my doc prescribed 2 new scripts and i havent hyqad any symptons for three months but i guess nobody cares if they wanted to stop the symptons they wouldnt have anything to complain about


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

tammyb1964 said:


> i have had severe ibsd for 20 yrs now qand three months ago my doc prescribed 2 new scripts and i havent hyqad any symptons for three months but i guess nobody cares if they wanted to stop the symptons they wouldnt have anything to complain about


It may not be so much that no one cares, as that you posted your original comment in a Forum that allows no replies. Why not start a thread in this forum so that you can have a conversation with others who may be interested in following the same path you have taken? I, for one, am interested in anyone who can bring another route to treating this.Mark


----------



## kurrhlovesu2 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am having a nightmare morning right now. ughToday my bestfriend is leaving to go to college and I cant even leave the house to say bye to him. I was also supposed to meet my boyfriend at 9:30, yeah that never happened! I hate having to bail on people and not really explain why.. ugh!Please let this whole thing just come to an end!


----------

